# Refinishing painted parts Qs



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm in the process of restoring some OE hood scoops for my 69 project. There are a few small paint chips and some other issues both of them. I know the standard procedure is to spray with filler primer then sand down, repeat and repeat and repeat again until the bad spots or chips are filled and everything is smooth. I started to do this but some of the problems are on the edges where paint was completely chipped/worn then sanded off.



Question is since I'm not a body and paint man... there is still OE paint on these should I continue with the spray sand repeat process or completely strip them and start from bare metal? In this situation I also wonder if the OE paint was a good base to work from or not.

They started as the one of the right. After a light sanding they look like the one on the left - pretty good OE paint.



As always, thanks in advance for any/all ideas and advice. Dan


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

P.S. If I should strip them what product should I use since these are "pot" or cast metal? I son't want to damage the metal surface.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've used the aerosol aircraft stripper on pot metal without any problems,


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Went with this... your recommendation. Thx!

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/dans-69-restore-tale-53945/index35.html#post689010


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Can you blast easy? By that I mean with a moderate amount of restraint. If so just dust off the remnants of paint, especially in the pitted area. Next step, get a rattle can of SEM self etch primer. It contains a mild acid and "eats into" the metal for a strong bond. Within 24 hrs of application you can go right to your surfacing primer, I prefer to prime within 1 hr of self etch application. Once etched and primed you need to sand the pitted spots well and apply a smooth filler such as USC "Icing" or Evercoat "Metalglaze". Sand all of it to level and don't look back. Notice I didn't advise that you keep laying on coats of surface primer. All that will do is give you too much build, enough that it may even crack as you install your nice freshly painted part. If it doesn't crack on installation, give it few heat cycles and it will. That diecast moves a lot with temp and new paints are sensitive to excess application. This is a job where less is more, especially in the hard substrates.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Excellant information 666bbl. Thanks!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

you could also use muggy weld or solder-it to fill in the pits before paint. Make sure you drill out any black corrosion before filling the pit.


----------

